# Curling Brushes vs. Curling Irons?



## annacristina (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm in the market for a curling iron and came across curling brushes. Does anybody know whether these are good or just a waste of time to look at? I'm totally new to curling irons/brushes and I have thick hair that doesn't hold curl very well. Just looking to do big waves/curls. 

Thanks!


----------



## CosLady (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm not sure if you mean the heated curling brushes or just the round hair brushes, so I'll address both.

Round hair brushes:  Great for creating volume, especially nice if they're the boar bristle/nylon combo for extra shine and smoothness.  They're not necessary if you will be using a curling iron, but I prefer them anyways.

Heated curling brushes:  Great for short hair, annoying as freaking heck for long hair.  Tried it with medium hair and threw the thing away after several failed attempts.  Friends and family of mine with short hair love these, as they don't have to worry about getting it tangled to their scalp.  

In short, curling irons usually end up being a curl-loving girl's best friend and can be used with a good ol' fashioned paddle brush.  Hope this helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

